# Pronunciation help



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

How do you pronounce Ollech and Wajs?

Obliged for you assistance

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

I think it's pronounced Oweleck & Wise or something like that! No doubt I'm completely wrong but that is how I pronounce it so there







.

Cheers

Paul (the other one)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

"Olek and Vice"


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks to both of you. I love the speed at which you get your answers on here!

Paul


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

check! -> pronounciation


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

hi,

I like the Rolex prononciation in the link!

STeve


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

How do you say Heuer? Cant see it in the above link.

So far Ive hear

hoy-yay

hu-yur

u-yur

and last but not least : hoor!


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Yup, good old Rik Mayall!









You should listen to the "correct" Rado pronounciation!


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

and yeah itÂ´s "Tak Hoy-er"


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

the last pronunciation of Tag Heuer by Cornelius fits in with German pronunciation as far as my limited knowledge extends.

How do you pronounce Movado?

Is it Moh-Vaydo or Moh-Vardo?

How do you pronounce Mido?

Is it Mee-doh or My-doh?

Thanks

DaveE


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

weÂ´d better call Homer Simpson on this case..!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Glad you asked that one, your not on your own in not knowing the pronunciation of O & W. Bit embarrasing when showing off you pride and joy.









MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What you got Mike? I like the look of a few of theirs. Was set on their Tonneau until Roy rolled out the new Poljot


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul,

It's a M1, which takes pride of place in my collection as my first mechanical  watch after been re-educated (is this a word?) on this site.

I will get one of their chronograghs at some point this year. They are great looking watches and seem to be well built and get good reveiws. I'm more for the millitay styles so I would not want a tonneau my self. I would say the O&W might edge the Poljot on quality. Wouldn't thought you would be disapointed with either though.

MIKE...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very Nice Mike. I was gawping at the M1, 2,6 & another today. Reminiscent of Rolex Submariner. I am opposite to you - just starting to see quartz watces i like. Don't know if i'm converted yet though. Don't know if you have read my piece on the Breitling Emergency. That's the only quartz I would really go for. As for the O&W, I may go for there tonneau. Just got a Blue Angels today - my first Poljot. Give it a while to get an opinion of the movement







Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

If I won the lottery I would have a Breitling like Roys







and an Omega moon watch, untill then I will have to wait or save hard and not buy any "lesser"watches for a couple of years.

MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I had same a Roy's once - a B1. Superb piece of kit, particularly if you are into quartz. They do an analogue version now, & I fancy the Breitling Hercules. One of you guys has one - sure I saw one on this site.

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry,

I might be wrong (I'm very inexperienced to collecting, compared to the regulars here







) but is Roy,s a B2. The hands obscure the number

MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy's is a B-1. The B-2 is just analogue display.

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Now I know, something else learned here  Thanks Paul.

MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have had the B1 for about 6 months now and I love it. It has the loudest alarm I have ever heard on a watch.

I keep thinking of selling it and then change my mind.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

As I said, I would have mine back tomorrow. Problem is, if I bought one, I would at some point whilst browsing sites, think 'Could have bought that & that for what Bretling cost'. I promise I would give tons to charity, if I could win the lottery & be able to buy watches I want without having that thought


----------

